# Steppers: Reversed Pattern Shift Bezel Part Number!



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> ...However, in terms of OCD on this board I may not rank too well. *


What's that supposed to mean?!?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Way to go! More info!!

1) How much?
2) Part number for sedan/coupe/convertible?

Hmm..not sure about swapping the leather boot. Wished I had taken a close-up pic of that. Might be a clip-on kinda fastener. Anyway, when you get the part, be sure to take a pic so that I can include on the site. 



alee said:


> *Ordered the new bezel. It will be in my hands Thursday.
> 
> Now come more stupid questions... if I'm replacing the bezel, how difficult is it to swap the leather boot to the new bezel?
> 
> -Al *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*

ok dumb question..what's OCD?? 



LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> That is a great way to look at it johnlew... maybe I have a chance at overcoming my OCD...
> 
> Let me see, + = higer gear ratio/more rpm - = less gear ratio/less rpm I've got it!!! Thank you! (Just save $80+ too  ) *


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *ok dumb question..what's OCD??
> 
> *


obsessive-compulsive disorder, type of psychological disturbance marked by persistent unwanted patterns of thought (obsession) coupled with repetitive, ritualistic behavior designed to alleviate discomfort or dread (compulsion). The individual recognizes the thoughts and rituals as unrealistic or even repugnant, but is still unable to control them, as in the case of a person who has such recurring fears about germs that he must wash his hands excessively throughout the day. Obsessive-compulsive personality disorder is a separate disorder characterized by perfectionism and inflexibility that interfere with a person's ability to finish a task.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*

But of course....

I will walk for 5mins and return to check whether I did lock my car. Or leave the apt, go driving and return in 5mins to check if I did lock my apt door, then go driving again. Same with my current lab door. Is that OCD then?

Worse...

Would be watching a movie with my other half and in the middle of it, ask her if I locked the car and apt door.





LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> obsessive-compulsive disorder, type of psychological disturbance marked by persistent unwanted patterns of thought (obsession) coupled with repetitive, ritualistic behavior designed to alleviate discomfort or dread (compulsion). The individual recognizes the thoughts and rituals as unrealistic or even repugnant, but is still unable to control them, as in the case of a person who has such recurring fears about germs that he must wash his hands excessively throughout the day. Obsessive-compulsive personality disorder is a separate disorder characterized by perfectionism and inflexibility that interfere with a person's ability to finish a task. *


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *But of course....
> 
> I will walk for 5mins and return to check whether I did lock my car. Or leave the apt, go driving and return in 5mins to check if I did lock my apt door, then go driving again. Same with my current lab door. Is that OCD then?
> 
> ...


You are a classic text book case!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Way to go! More info!!
> 
> 1) How much?
> 2) Part number for sedan/coupe/convertible?
> *


Ok, I paid $89.51 + $5.37 tax.

Now the dealer CLAIMS that sedan/coupe/convertible are identical. If it is wrong, I will have to re-order, that's all.

-Al


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Vince and others...

Have you seen the "interesting" comments by Mr. Howard (page 136 "End Piece" Jan 2002 Roundel) re. this subject?

It is under the paragraph, "Synch Steptronic and thumb paddles" He goes on to state that since BMW has introduced a new shifting patter, push=down and pull=up, that they should also retrofit any previous owners automobile should they purchase a new one while keeping the old.

I say they just retrofit everyones regardless, it just makes sense.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Haven't got my Roundel yet. Hmm...I believe BMW NA will do a retrofit if and only if there are a substantial number of 2000/2001 step owners who want their shift reversed.

I'd say go for a DIY project..instead of having to wait on a list at the dealer.. 



LilEccentricJ said:


> *Vince and others...
> 
> Have you seen the "interesting" comments by Mr. Howard (page 136 "End Piece" Jan 2002 Roundel) re. this subject?
> 
> ...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: ...*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Ok, I paid $89.51 + $5.37 tax.
> 
> ...


Alee,
Now that you have the bezel, have you done the reverso? If so, how'd it go...if not, why not?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



johnlew said:


> *
> Alee,
> Now that you have the bezel, have you done the reverso? If so, how'd it go...if not, why not? *


Haven't done it yet, but I plan to when the part comes in. I figure I only want to take off the shifter knob once. 1 bruised forehead will be enough for me.

Unless you think I can do the mod without taking off the shifter knob. Then I'll probably do it this afternoon.

-Al


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



alee said:


> *
> 
> Haven't done it yet, but I plan to when the part comes in. I figure I only want to take off the shifter knob once. 1 bruised forehead will be enough for me.
> 
> ...


I misunderstood, when you said you paid I thought you had the part. The shifter knob is a non-issue. We kid around about hitting ourselves but it really is nothing, just don't have your head directly above your hand. It would be unnecessarily hard to do the reverso without removing the knob. I removed the knob, did the job, replaced and then realized my mistake about the PRND wire. Took the knob off again and fixed the mistake. So, if you're so inclined, do the reverso now and then replace the bezel later.


----------

